# A favor request to my Slippertalk friends



## Hien (Apr 28, 2021)

hi everyone ,
I wonder who do you think are the great paph growers in our slippertalk forum in the USA?
I need some names and volunteers .
The reason I ask is that back in May 2019 I made a cross of two dark godefroyae, and the cross is quite fertile.
My Mom passed away last year, I hope you guys can help me growing them, and if there is a chance you guys get an award, as a favor just name my mom's name for the awarded clone, and if there is a chance that one of you already get it named , and if the next person feeling generous , he/she could still put her name with number 2 , 3 etc .
you own all the plants , there maybe a chance to get a few awards from each flask .
Let me know, if you want to do this , I need approx 15 good growers for this mission.
I will pay for all the flasking costs
you only need to pay the shipping when Shane Fletcher contact you .

thanks






,


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 28, 2021)

lovely sentiment and a generous offer.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 28, 2021)

Awww condolences!

In US, I nominate HappyPahy, LilFrog, GreenPets, Kate, Lori, Phred, TomP, Eric, Duck, Ian, Austin, TomK, Ray, DaveSorokowski... these names are just in my head... sorry if I missed anyone else?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 28, 2021)

Bonda, Moran and CPManiac!

I think that’s 17! Plus more I’m sure...


----------



## Hien (Apr 28, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Awww condolences!
> 
> In US, I nominate HappyPahy, LilFrog, GreenPets, Kate, Lori, Phred, TomP, Eric, Duck, Ian, Austin, TomK, Ray, DaveSorokowski... these names are just in my head... sorry if I missed anyone else?


Thank you for the condolence and the list of names, I hope with a little bit of time some of the good growers on your list will see the post and lend a hand , by the way the second flower ' photos were captured when it already passed it peak and a little bit tattered , in reality it was better .
I only have luck with making breeding pod, and lousy at raising seedling , last year I donated all the flasks of another godefroyae red vulcano breeding to Rob and only ask for the result from one flask later.


----------



## kiwi (Apr 28, 2021)

I wish I was in the USA!


----------



## Duck Slipper (Apr 28, 2021)

I’m honored to be mentioned in such company and certainly...I’m proud to grow them! Duck


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 28, 2021)

kiwi said:


> I wish I was in the USA!


Maybe you can get seeds ???


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 28, 2021)

Add NESlipper too!


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 28, 2021)

I’d be happy to help, I’m not far away. I’m not on that list level  unless I have greenhouse space


----------



## Hien (Apr 28, 2021)

Duck Slipper said:


> I’m honored to be mentioned in such company and certainly...I’m proud to grow them! Duck





Duck Slipper said:


> I’m honored to be mentioned in such company and certainly...I’m proud to grow them! Duck


Thanks, I will put your name as the 2nd grower in the list for the flask


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 28, 2021)

cnycharles said:


> I’d be happy to help, I’m not far away. I’m not on that list level  unless I have greenhouse space


You too should be added!!


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 28, 2021)

I keep trying to usurp space at work and they keep frowning at me  
I’m no fantastic paph grower, so people who have space and skill should be first, but if there are still more available I can try to help.


----------



## Hien (Apr 28, 2021)

cnycharles said:


> I’d be happy to help, I’m not far away. I’m not on that list level  unless I have greenhouse space


We might even run into each other at New Jersey's orchid shows previously without realizing .
Anyway , it is the effort of all that counts , I am sure it will give us the chance that somehow we can give my mom a gift of being name for a clone. Would you like to be the third person on the list of growers ?


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 28, 2021)

Hien said:


> We might even run into each other at New Jersey's orchid shows previously without realizing .
> Anyway , it is the effort of all that counts , I am sure it will give us the chance that somehow we can give my mom a gift of being name for a clone. Would you like to be the third person on the grower list ?



Yes we probably were at nj or sepos shows wandering around at the same time  . Maybe wait and see how many other people who have space and are really good growers, and if needed I could help after that. I do have small space, so people with bigger areas etc should be before me


----------



## Hien (Apr 28, 2021)

cnycharles said:


> Yes we probably were at nj or sepos shows wandering around at the same time  . Maybe wait and see how many other people who have space and are really good growers, and if needed I could help after that. I do have small space, so people with bigger areas etc should be before me


I understand your sentiment & the logic you think about skill and available environment to grow as the key to the success of the project, I will certainly keep your name 1st on the alternate list then, in case we don't fill the other grower list , many thanks


----------



## abax (Apr 28, 2021)

Hien, I have some space in my greenhouse, however, I'm not a fantastic Paph. grower.
I could be an alternate perhaps.


----------



## Hien (Apr 28, 2021)

abax said:


> Hien, I have some space in my greenhouse, however, I'm not a fantastic Paph. grower.
> I could be an alternate perhaps.


Thanks , I will put your name on the alternate list as 2nd right after Charles


----------



## littlefrog (Apr 28, 2021)

Hien - I grow them OK. Sam Tsui is the best grower of these that I know, he has special skill with brachys. I get awards, that's a bit of skill but mostly just taking in a lot of plants.

I still have a few of the leucochilum (I think) that you sent a few years ago, but my success was not great... Like, really not great, not sure what happened. Not sure you should trust me with these. But I live half an hour from Shane.


----------



## Hien (Apr 28, 2021)

littlefrog said:


> Hien - I grow them OK. Sam Tsui is the best grower of these that I know, he has special skill with brachys. I get awards, that's a bit of skill but mostly just taking in a lot of plants.
> 
> I still have a few of the leucochilum (I think) that you sent a few years ago, but my success was not great... Like, really not great, not sure what happened. Not sure you should trust me with these. But I live half an hour from Shane.


I talked with Shane today , if I heard him right this cross is more fertile than the red vulcano one (perhaps 4 or 5 times more) , I don't think Sam would agree and be bothered to something so small and personal as this effort . I would hope that some one likes Tom (Kalina) wouldn't mind to do it as a favor to a fellow slippertalk member.
If you are up to it , we can reserve 1 flask for you as the 3rd person on the main list , since you are so close to Shane, pick up the flask is also a plus versus shipping, you entered plants for judging before so you have the experience in doing that already .


----------



## littlefrog (Apr 28, 2021)

Hien said:


> I talked with Shane today , if I heard him right this cross is more fertile than the red vulcano one (perhaps 4 or 5 times more) , I don't think Sam would agree and be bothered to something so small and personal as this effort . I would hope that some one likes Tom (Kalina) wouldn't mind to do it as a favor to a fellow slippertalk member.
> If you are up to it , we can reserve 1 flask for you as the 3rd person on the main list , since you are so close to Shane, pick up the flask is also a plus versus shipping, you entered plants for judging before so you have the experience in doing that already .


Happy to pay for the flask, I'm sure I'd be writing him a check for my stuff at the same time.

Up to it, but still feel bad about the last one. Did twenty different flasks that day, but the leucs were the only ones that melted...


----------



## Hien (Apr 29, 2021)

littlefrog said:


> Happy to pay for the flask, I'm sure I'd be writing him a check for my stuff at the same time.
> 
> Up to it, but still feel bad about the last one. Did twenty different flasks that day, but the leucs were the only ones that melted...


Rob, just likes everyone else on the list, you will not have to pay for the flasking , everyone will only pay for the shipping which I don't think Shane charging high fee. You are close to Shane , you just pick it up after the replated mature enough, and skipping the shipping charge . At this moment I only get the growers list ready in order to communicate with Shane on the number of replating flasks
Maybe we get more lucky this time .


----------



## Ray (Apr 29, 2021)

I am humbled to have my name in the list, but I have no space. I’d love to have one of the offspring when you get there.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 29, 2021)

To be honest. Ibn in Canada, Mike in the Midwest, Phred in NJ.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 29, 2021)

Condolences.
I'm also honored to be mentioned but it is a lot of pressure. lol
Given that the species is a year round warm to hot grower, I would recommend that growers from the South or indoor growers with good light for best results.
At the moment, I am also running out of space but if you do not find all 15 volunteers, then, I would gladly jump on the project.


----------



## Hien (Apr 29, 2021)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Condolences.
> I'm also honored to be mentioned but it is a lot of pressure. lol
> Given that the species is a year round warm to hot grower, I would recommend that growers from the South or indoor growers with good light for best results.
> At the moment, I am also running out of space but if you do not find all 15 volunteers, then, I would gladly jump on the project.


Thanks, I think at the moment there is 3 growers on the alternate list , why don't we put your name as no.4 on the alternate list .


----------



## Hien (Apr 29, 2021)

NYEric said:


> To be honest. Ibn in Canada, Mike in the Midwest, Phred in NJ.


I wish shipping orchids to other countries is not an issue .
Mike? just Mike or does he go by another slippertalk name?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 29, 2021)

Hien said:


> I wish shipping orchids to other countries is not an issue .
> Mike? just Mike or does he go by another slippertalk name?


Mike's ID here is orchid527. He is an excellent grower!


----------



## Hien (Apr 29, 2021)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Mike's ID here is orchid527. He is an excellent grower!


thanks, I will contact him, hopefully he would not mind


----------



## orchid527 (Apr 29, 2021)

Hien

Your objective is worthwhile and I appreciate your contributions to this forum. I would be willing to grow a flask to maturity to see what might happen. I do have experience growing this species from flask. You do not need to pay shipping. Mike


----------



## Hien (Apr 29, 2021)

orchid527 said:


> Hien
> 
> Your objective is worthwhile and I appreciate your contributions to this forum. I would be willing to grow a flask to maturity to see what might happen. I do have experience growing this species from flask. You do not need to pay shipping. Mike


hi Mike, many thanks to say yes , without helps from slippertalk members such as you, there will be no way this project has a chance to be accomplished. I believe you are number 4 on the Main Growers list


----------



## Phred (Apr 29, 2021)

Hien said:


> The reason I ask is that back in May 2019 I made a cross of two dark godefroyae, and the cross is quite fertile.
> My Mom passed away last year, I hope you guys can help me growing them, and if there is a chance you guys get an award, as a favor just name my mom's name for the awarded clone, and if there is a chance that one of you already get it named , and if the next person feeling generous , he/she could still put her name with number 2 , 3 etc


Hi Hien
Sorry for your loss... I’m humbled by the referral of DrLeslie and NYEric. It would be a pleasure to grow out a flask for you and name one after your mom if awarded. Shane does all of my lab work so it would be no problem to have him ship to me. 
I would also recommend you contact Jpaph. He’s in Jacksonville Florida and in my opinion the best Paph growers in the country. Not only is he a good grower he has a keen eye for picking the right plant and getting it awarded... he always amazes me.


----------



## Hien (Apr 29, 2021)

Phred said:


> Hi Hien
> Sorry for your loss... I’m humbled by the referral of DrLeslie and NYEric. It would be a pleasure to grow out a flask for you and name one after your mom if awarded. Shane does all of my lab work so it would be no problem to have him ship to me.
> I would also recommend you contact Jpaph. He’s in Jacksonville Florida and in my opinion the best Paph growers in the country. Not only is he a good grower he has a keen eye for picking the right plant and getting it awarded... he always amazes me.


Thank you so much for joining the effort , I will put your name down as no. 5 on the Growers' List. since it is a favor to increase the chance of the seedlings will survive with many growers and increase a chance mom get an orchid clone with her name (essentially we are practicing the idiom "not put all the eggs in one basket") I will not ask for any plants , and that you will own all the plants that you grow out of your flask .
Do you think there is a chance Jpaph would say yes?


----------



## Phred (Apr 29, 2021)

Hien said:


> Thank you so much for joining the effort , I will put your name down as no. 5 on the Growers' List. since it is a favor to increase the chance of the seedlings will survive with many growers and increase a chance mom get an orchid clone with her name (essentially we are practicing the idiom "not put all the eggs in one basket") I will not ask for any plants , and that you will own all the plants that you grow out of your flask .
> Do you think there is a chance Jpaph would say yes?


Yes... I asked him before I referred you to him.


----------



## Hien (Apr 29, 2021)

Phred said:


> Yes... I asked him before I referred you to him.


thanks I will contact him then


----------



## Michael Bonda (Apr 29, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Bonda, Moran and CPManiac!
> 
> I think that’s 17! Plus more I’m sure...


Wow.....to be placed amongst these names is an honor.
and please place DrLeslieEe first on the list too!!!


DrLeslieEe said:


> Bonda, Moran and CPManiac!
> 
> I think that’s 17! Plus more I’m sure...


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 30, 2021)

Thank you Michael.

I wasn’t planning for them as I’m in Canada. But after chatting with Dave Sorokowsky, who can ship to me with legal paperwork, I’m rethinking this.

Hien, if you would like to add me and David for a flask each, we can grow them on too. They will accompany my black leuco babies in future!


----------



## Hien (Apr 30, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Thank you Michael.
> 
> I wasn’t planning for them as I’m in Canada. But after chatting with Dave Sorokowsky, who can ship to me with legal paperwork, I’m rethinking this.
> 
> Hien, if you would like to add me and David for a flask each, we can grow them on too. They will accompany my black leuco babies in future!



I sent Jpaph a note (but the form only allowing 425 words or was it letters?) I can not describe it fully so short. Since he hasn't say yes I will put David and you at number 6 & 7 on the list , and David will take care of the shipping to you .


----------



## Hien (Apr 30, 2021)

Michael Bonda said:


> Wow.....to be placed amongst these names is an honor.
> and please place DrLeslieEe first on the list too!!!


Michael , would you like to be number 8 on the list to grow a flask?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 30, 2021)

Hien said:


> I sent Jpaph a note (but the form only allowing 425 words or was it letters?) I can not describe it fully so short. Since he hasn't say yes I will put David and you at number 6 & 7 on the list , and David will take care of the shipping to you .


Thanks Hien. Yes David will arrange everything.


----------



## Justin (Apr 30, 2021)

I would love to grow out a flask too.


----------



## Hien (Apr 30, 2021)

Justin said:


> I would love to grow out a flask too.


Thanks Justin ,  I think you will be either No. 9 or No. 10, I will have to run over the list to make sure I didn't forget counting anyone


----------



## Hien (Apr 30, 2021)

Here is the list so far,
if I missed your name, or vice versa put your name in by mistake, please let me know,
Main volunteer growers list:
1) SlipperKing (Rick)
2) Duck Slipper
3) littlefrog (Rob)
4) orchid527 (Mike)
5) Phred
6) DrLeslieEe
7) Dave Sorokowsky
8) Michael Bonda
9) Jpaph
10) Justin

Alternate volunteer growers list:
1) cnycharles
2) abax
3) who is no. 3 ? perhaps I miscounted
4) Happypaphy 7


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 30, 2021)

Your list is swelling! Almost there!


----------



## Hien (Nov 25, 2022)

hi all , I try to send you note via"conversation" , however the feature only allow 3 recipients at a time , also it has trouble send the conversation to DeleslieEe, David Sorokowsky & Jpaph , so this information will have to be posted here, From the latest list in april 2021 we have this list:

Main volunteer growers list:
1) SlipperKing (Rick)
2) Duck Slipper
3) littlefrog (Rob)
4) orchid527 (Mike)
5) Phred
6) DrLeslieEe
7) Dave Sorokowsky
8) Michael Bonda
9) Jpaph
10) Justin

Alternate volunteer growers list:
1) cnycharles
2) abax
3) who is no. 3 ? perhaps I miscounted
4) Happypaphy 7

Shane just contacted me and informed me that the final count is 19 flasks each contains 8 to 12 plants and ready to be shipped . I had a conversation with him on the phone, and let him know that slippertalk members will contact him directly to provide shipping address (Shane will calculate the shipping cost that he will charge you, since each of us reside in a different state, he could not quote the same for everyone)
The Flasking charge will be paid by me ,I will send him a check to cover the flasking cost for all the flask tomorrow.
Since the number of volunteers is smaller than the number of flasks available, each of us is guaranteed to have at least 1 flask, after the first row call, the remain unclaimed flasks can be requested by any one who will be willing to grow more. we need to communicate early among ourselves here so by the time all of you contact Shane, there won't be a situation that there are still flasks remain unclaimed .
If any of you would like me to cover the shipping as well, please let me know ahead of time .


Please contact Shane directly to arrange for the shipping of your flask and the shipping cost 

Shane Fletcher
Orchid Origins
2751 E. Hyde Rd.
St. Johns, MI 48879
989-224-6876
orchidorigins.com


----------



## TyroneGenade (Nov 25, 2022)

Main volunteer growers list:
1) SlipperKing (Rick)
2) Duck Slipper
3) littlefrog (Rob)
4) orchid527 (Mike)
5) Phred
6) DrLeslieEe
7) Dave Sorokowsky
8) Michael Bonda
9) Jpaph
10) Justin

Alternate volunteer growers list:
1) cnycharles
2) abax
3) who is no. 3 ? perhaps I miscounted
4) Happypaphy 7
5) TyroneGenade


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 25, 2022)

Hien said:


> hi all , I try to send you note via"conversation" , however the feature only allow 3 recipients at a time , also it has trouble send the conversation to DeleslieEe, David Sorokowsky & Jpaph , so this information will have to be posted here, From the latest list in april 2021 we have this list:
> 
> Main volunteer growers list:
> 1) SlipperKing (Rick)
> ...


Thanks Hien… I’ll let Dave contact Shane to arrange shipping our flasks to him California.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 25, 2022)

We can Papheteer too? He’s in Toronto with me and can get the babies same as me.


----------



## Hien (Nov 26, 2022)

DrLeslieEe said:


> We can Papheteer too? He’s in Toronto with me and can get the babies same as me.


I think it is doable , because only 2 more names was added just now, Tyrone and Djthomp28 (Darlene) , so I believe that the total number of peoples are still under 19 (the number of flasks)
if you guys are at the same place, you might as well get Papheteer 's flask in the same shipping that Dave ship to you to worth the effort .
By the way, it was strange, I tried to contact everyone , but the conversation feature told me that I can not send the message to you, Dave and Jpaph (don't know why)


----------



## Hien (Nov 26, 2022)

Main volunteer growers list:
So the list that I am aware of at this moment is :

1) SlipperKing (Rick)
2) Duck Slipper
3) littlefrog (Rob)
4) orchid527 (Mike)
5) Phred
6) DrLeslieEe
7) Dave Sorokowsky
8) Michael Bonda
9) Jpaph
10) Justin
11) papheteer 

Alternate volunteer growers list:
1) cnycharles
2) abax
3) who is no. 3 ? perhaps I miscounted
4) Happypaphy 7
5) TyroneGenade
6) djthomp28 (Darlene)

please contact Shane to arrange for shipping , giving him your address , he will tell you what is the shipping cost, once you confirm with Shane , also post here to let other know that you did claim yours , so all of us will know if there is any remain unclaimed flasks .


----------



## richgarrison (Nov 26, 2022)

I would also volunteer….


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 26, 2022)

Exciting that the project is progressing! I had forgotten about the project. I have even less space than before; if there is someone with strong interest and space, perhaps I should be placed at the end of the list and anyone else with interest ahead of me


----------



## Linus_Cello (Nov 26, 2022)

When would you ship? January is the Paph Forum. Maybe there might be attendees who would be interested?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 26, 2022)

Hien said:


> I think it is doable , because only 2 more names was added just now, Tyrone and Djthomp28 (Darlene) , so I believe that the total number of peoples are still under 19 (the number of flasks)
> if you guys are at the same place, you might as well get Papheteer 's flask in the same shipping that Dave ship to you to worth the effort .
> By the way, it was strange, I tried to contact everyone , but the conversation feature told me that I can not send the message to you, Dave and Jpaph (don't know why)


Ok I sent a message PM. See if you got it?


----------



## mSummers (Nov 26, 2022)

I missed this thread the first time around. My condolences on your mother’s passing. If there are any flasks left I would be honored to grow one.


----------



## Hien (Nov 26, 2022)

This the latest tally of peoples who will contact Shane for flask so far,
Shane thought that it will be good to ship now since the weather will be cold soon , so we do need the volunteers to confirm that he/she will contact Shane , or no longer have interest , so the next in line can be moved up:

1) SlipperKing (Rick)
2) Duck Slipper
3) littlefrog (Rob)
4) orchid527 (Mike)---------(confirm by Mike)
5) Phred
6) DrLeslieEe-----------------(confirm by Leslie)
7) Dave Sorokowsky---------(confirm by Leslie)
8) Michael Bonda
9) Jpaph
10) Justin
11) papheteer--------------- (confirm by Leslie)

Alternate volunteer growers list:
1) abax
2) Happypaphy 7
3) TyroneGenade---------------(confirm by Tyrone)
4) djthomp28 (Darlene)--------(just add in line)
6) richgarrison------------------(just add in line)
6) msummers-------------------(just add in line)
5) cnycharles-------------------(confirm but would like to move to last place)


----------



## Hien (Nov 26, 2022)

Linus_Cello said:


> When would you ship? January is the Paph Forum. Maybe there might be attendees who would be interested?


Shane would like to ship now since the winter is coming and the weather is getting colder quick (I am sure ,January sounds risky for him)


----------



## Hien (Nov 26, 2022)

Does anyone know whether Jpaph is still active in the forum ?
I try to contact him to confirm whether he is still interest in the project,
however the "start conversation " does not work
and the stat does not indicate that he is still checking the forum's threads/posts





Jpaph







www.slippertalk.com


----------



## Hien (Nov 26, 2022)

1) SlipperKing (Rick)
2) Duck Slipper--------------(confirm by Dan)
3) littlefrog (Rob)
4) orchid527 (Mike)---------(confirm by Mike)
5) Phred
6) DrLeslieEe-----------------(confirm by Leslie)
7) Dave Sorokowsky---------(confirm by Leslie)
8) Michael Bonda
9) Jpaph
10) Justin
11) papheteer--------------- (confirm by Leslie)

Alternate volunteer growers list:
1) abax
2) Happypaphy 7
3) TyroneGenade---------------(confirm by Tyrone)
4) djthomp28 (Darlene)--------(just add in line)
6) richgarrison------------------(just add in line)
6) msummers-------------------(just add in line)
5) cnycharles-------------------(confirm but would like to move to last place)


----------



## papheteer (Nov 26, 2022)

DrLeslieEe said:


> We can Papheteer too? He’s in Toronto with me and can get the babies same as me.


It would be such an honour! Thank you! Looks like it’s a killer cross!


----------



## papheteer (Nov 26, 2022)

Hien said:


> I think it is doable , because only 2 more names was added just now, Tyrone and Djthomp28 (Darlene) , so I believe that the total number of peoples are still under 19 (the number of flasks)
> if you guys are at the same place, you might as well get Papheteer 's flask in the same shipping that Dave ship to you to worth the effort .
> By the way, it was strange, I tried to contact everyone , but the conversation feature told me that I can not send the message to you, Dave and Jpaph (don't know why


----------



## Hien (Nov 26, 2022)

1) SlipperKing (Rick)
2) Duck Slipper---------------(confirm by Dan)
3) littlefrog (Rob)
4) orchid527 (Mike)----------(confirm by Mike)
5) Phred----------------------(confirm by fred)
6) DrLeslieEe-----------------(confirm by Leslie)
7) Dave Sorokowsky---------(confirm by Leslie)
8) Michael Bonda
9) Jpaph
10) Justin
11) papheteer--------------- (confirm by Leslie)

Alternate volunteer growers list:
1) abax
2) Happypaphy 7
3) TyroneGenade---------------(confirm by Tyrone)
4) djthomp28 (Darlene)--------(just add in line)
6) richgarrison------------------(just add in line)
6) msummers-------------------(just add in line)
5) cnycharles-------------------(confirm but would like to move to last place)


----------



## papheteer (Nov 26, 2022)

Hien said:


> 1) SlipperKing (Rick)
> 2) Duck Slipper---------------(confirm by Dan)
> 3) littlefrog (Rob)
> 4) orchid527 (Mike)----------(confirm by Mike)
> ...


I am so sorry to hear about your Mom. It would be an honour to grow some seedlings and hopefully get some awarded in honour of your Mom!


----------



## littlefrog (Nov 27, 2022)

I would be happy to pick up flasks directly from Shane for anybody who might be seeing me at a show... Darlene I see sometimes, but I don't always know how to match ST names to actual names all the time. Actually I'm pretty bad with people names in general, you all need binomial nomenclature.


----------



## Hien (Nov 27, 2022)

papheteer said:


> I am so sorry to hear about your Mom. It would be an honour to grow some seedlings and hopefully get some awarded in honour of your Mom!


thanks so much,
that is all we can hope for, maybe a few plants good enough to get named for her


----------



## Hien (Nov 27, 2022)

littlefrog said:


> I would be happy to pick up flasks directly from Shane for anybody who might be seeing me at a show... Darlene I see sometimes, but I don't always know how to match ST names to actual names all the time. Actually I'm pretty bad with people names in general, you all need binomial nomenclature.


hi Rob,
can I update the list at your name that you are confirm for your flask?


----------



## Djthomp28 (Nov 27, 2022)

littlefrog said:


> I would be happy to pick up flasks directly from Shane for anybody who might be seeing me at a show... Darlene I see sometimes, but I don't always know how to match ST names to actual names all the time. Actually I'm pretty bad with people names in general, you all need binomial nomenclature.


Thanks, Rob.


----------



## littlefrog (Nov 27, 2022)

Hien said:


> hi Rob,
> can I update the list at your name that you are confirm for your flask?


Yes, thank you.


----------



## phragomel (Nov 27, 2022)

I will take one flask. Thanks. Russ


----------



## Hien (Nov 27, 2022)

1) anyone on the original volunteer list, please contact Shane for your flask,
and update us so we know that you got your flask.
If you no longer wish to get the flask let us know , so we can move someone
up from the alternate list.

2) anyone who has not put your name in the list until now, please do not contact
Shane, we ask that you add your name in waiting for other grower decline list .
After the first volunteer group got their flasks, we will go down the list of alternate volunteer growers, if any of them decline, we will move your name onto the alternate group.

3) Hi all, all the flasks are spoken for, if you want to join the effort, we will have to put your name at the end of the list, waiting for others above you drop out.

The original volunteer list:

1) SlipperKing (Rick)
2) Duck Slipper---------------(confirm by Dan)
3) littlefrog (Rob)-------------(confirm by Rob)
4) orchid527 (Mike)----------(confirm by Mike)
5) Phred----------------------(confirm by Fred)
6) DrLeslieEe-----------------(confirm by Leslie)
7) Dave Sorokowsky---------(confirm by Leslie)
8) Michael Bonda
9) Jpaph
10) Justin
11) papheteer--------------- (confirm by Leslie)

Alternate volunteer growers list:
12) abax
13) Happypaphy 7
14) TyroneGenade---------------(confirm by Tyrone)
15) djthomp28 (Darlene)--------(confirm by Darlene & Rob)
16) richgarrison------------------(just add in line)
17) msummers-------------------(just add in line)
18) cnycharles-------------------(confirm but would like to move to last place)

Waiting for other grower decline list:

19) Phragromel------------------(just add in line)


----------



## Hien (Nov 27, 2022)

phragomel said:


> I will take one flask. Thanks. Russ


hi Russ , at the moment all the flasks are spoken for.
I add your name at the end of the waiting list 
(don't contact Shane yet, we ask that you wait for other to get their flask first, if any flask left we will let you know)


----------



## Hien (Nov 28, 2022)

I move the names of volunteers who did contact Shane to the top
and the volunteer who hasn't contacted just below to help with the flasks counting.

A) Main volunteers who contacted Shane already:

1) Duck Slipper (Dan)--------------------------------------(1 flask)
2) Phred----------------------------------------------------(1 flask)
3) 4) 5) 6) DrLeslieEe, Dave Sorokowsky, Papheteer ----(4 flasks)
7) Tyrone Genade------------------------------------------(1 flask)
8) djthomp28 (Darlene)-----------------------------------(1 flask)
9) SlipperKing (Rick)---------------------------------------(1 flask)
10) orchid527 (Mike)---------------------------------------(1 flask)
11) Happypaphy7------------------------------------------(1 flask)
12) richgarrison--------------------------------------------(1 flask)

B) Main volunteers who confirmed on slippertalk , and will contact Shane:

13) littlefrog (Rob)------------------------------------------(1 flask)

C) Main volunteers who haven't responded yet

14) Michael Bonda---------------------------------(sent follow up pm)
15) Jpaph-----------------( pm failed, asked Phred to contact Jpaph)
16) Justin-------------------------------------------(sent follow up pm)

D) Alternate volunteer growers list:
17) abax--------------------------------------------(sent follow up pm)
18) msummers-------------------(please pm me, I tried to contact you)
19) cnycharles-------------------(confirm but would like to move to last place)

Waiting for other grower decline list:

20) Phragromel------------------(just add in line)


----------



## orchid527 (Nov 28, 2022)

Hien said:


> I move the names of volunteers who did contact Shane to the top
> and the volunteer who hasn't contacted just below to help with the flasks counting.
> 
> A) Main volunteers who contacted Shane already:
> ...


I sent Shane an e-mail almost immediately. I will send him a text with the same info.


----------



## Hien (Nov 28, 2022)

orchid527 said:


> I sent Shane an e-mail almost immediately. I will send him a text with the same info.


thanks Mike,
I will revise your info on the list that I posted recently


----------



## Hien (Nov 29, 2022)

mSummers said:


> I missed this thread the first time around. My condolences on your mother’s passing. If there are any flasks left I would be honored to grow one.


hi Michael could you pm me,
I have a problem contacting you (I try the pm from my end, it keeps popping up the message "oops, we ran into some problems")
it happens before with Leslie, but when he pm me, I could reply without problem.


----------



## mSummers (Nov 29, 2022)

Hien said:


> hi Michael could you pm me,
> I have a problem contacting you (I try the pm from my end, it keeps popping up the message "oops, we ran into some problems")
> it happens before with Leslie, but when he pm me, I could reply without problem.


PM sent. Hopefully it works in the opposite direction.


----------



## Hien (Nov 29, 2022)

I move the names of volunteers who did contact Shane to the top
and the volunteer who hasn't contacted just below to help with the flasks counting.

A) Main volunteers who contacted Shane already:

1) Duck Slipper (Dan)--------------------------------------(1 flask)
2) Phred----------------------------------------------------(1 flask)
3) 4) 5) 6) DrLeslieEe, Dave Sorokowsky, Papheteer --- -(4 flasks)
7) Tyrone Genade--------------------------------------- --(1 flask)
8) djthomp28 (Darlene)------------------------------- ----(1 flask)
9) SlipperKing (Rick)---------------------------------- -----(1 flask)
10) orchid527 (Mike)--------------------------------- -----(1 flask)
11) Happypaphy7------------------------------------------(1 flask)
12) richgarrison (Rich)-------------------------------- -----(1 flask)
13) msummers (Michael)-----------------------------------(1 flask)

B) Main volunteer who will contact Shane 

14) littlefrog (Rob)------------------------------------------(1 flask)

C) Main volunteers who haven't responded yet

15) Michael Bonda---------------------------------(sent follow up pm)
16) Jpaph-----------------( pm failed, asked Phred to contact Jpaph)
17) Justin-------------------------------------------(sent follow up pm)

D) Alternate volunteer growers list:

18) abax--------------------------------------------(sent follow up pm)
19) cnycharles-------------------(confirm but would like to move to last place)

Waiting for other grower decline list:

20) Phragromel------------------(just add in line)


----------



## Hien (Nov 29, 2022)

mSummers said:


> PM sent. Hopefully it works in the opposite direction.


yes , it works in the reverse direction in your case , just as with Leslie (isn't this a strange phenomenon ?) I wonder why ?


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 2, 2022)

You can let phragromel have the last flask, good growing and happy flowering


----------



## phragomel (Dec 2, 2022)

cnycharles said:


> You can let phragromel have the last flask, good growing and happy flowering


Deeply appreciated


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 2, 2022)

I just heard back from Shane and he will ship the flask out next Monday.


----------



## orchid527 (Dec 2, 2022)

Happypaphy7 said:


> I just heard back from Shane and he will ship the flask out next Monday.


I received mine today. They are all good size seedlings. Will post photos on Monday or Tuesday when I pot them out. Mike


----------



## Hien (Dec 2, 2022)

I move the names of volunteers who did contact Shane to the top
and the volunteer who hasn't contacted just below to help with the flasks counting.

A) Main volunteers who contacted Shane already:

1) Duck Slipper (Dan)--------------------------------------(1 flask)
2) Phred----------------------------------------------------(1 flask)
3) 4) 5) 6) DrLeslieEe, Dave Sorokowsky, Papheteer ----(4 flasks)
7) Tyrone Genade------------------------------------------(1 flask)
8) djthomp28 (Darlene)-----------------------------------(1 flask)
9) SlipperKing (Rick)---------------------------------------(1 flask)
10) orchid527 (Mike)---------------------------------------(1 flask)
11) Happypaphy7------------------------------------------(1 flask)
12) richgarrison--------------------------------------------(1 flask)
13) msummers---------------------------------------------(1 flask)
14) littlefrog (Rob)-----------------------------------------(1 flask)
15) Phragromel (Russ)-------------------------------------(1 flask)
16) Justin---------------------------------------------------(1 flask)

B) Main volunteers who haven't responded yet

17) Michael Bonda---------------------------------(sent follow up pm)
18) Jpaph-----------------( pm failed, asked Phred to contact Jpaph)

C) Alternate volunteer growers list:

19) abax--------------------------------------------(sent follow up pm)


----------



## Justin (Dec 3, 2022)

Thank you Hien! I am contacting Shane now. We won't let you down!


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 3, 2022)

phragomel said:


> Deeply appreciated


Maybe a seedling someday?


----------



## phragomel (Dec 5, 2022)

cnycharles said:


> Maybe a seedling someday?


Absolutely.


----------



## Duck Slipper (Dec 6, 2022)

Picked up my flask yesterday at the post office. Excellent size of the flasklings. I am concerned though, 6 days in transit and plants are pretty bruised up. Ive never had good luck with USPS. This time of year, with the holidays makes it really difficult to have a quick delivery.


----------



## orchid527 (Dec 6, 2022)

orchid527 said:


> I received mine today. They are all good size seedlings. Will post photos on Monday or Tuesday when I pot them out. Mike


First photo is of the seedlings in compots. Note the one to the far right with heavy pigment. All were healthy with good roots. As commonly seen with Brachys, the roots were attached to one another, but easy enough to separate if you just pay attention. I then placed them in the bag, which will be gradually opened to allow the seedlings to hardened off. The bag is then placed under lights in the nursery area.


----------



## Hien (Dec 6, 2022)

orchid527 said:


> First photo is of the seedlings in compots. Note the one to the far right with heavy pigment. All were healthy with good roots. As commonly seen with Brachys, the roots were attached to one another, but easy enough to separate if you just pay attention. I then placed them in the bag, which will be gradually opened to allow the seedlings to hardened off. The bag is then placed under lights in the nursery area.


They look good Mike.


----------



## Justin (Dec 7, 2022)

orchid527 said:


> First photo is of the seedlings in compots. Note the one to the far right with heavy pigment. All were healthy with good roots. As commonly seen with Brachys, the roots were attached to one another, but easy enough to separate if you just pay attention. I then placed them in the bag, which will be gradually opened to allow the seedlings to hardened off. The bag is then placed under lights in the nursery area.



That purple one looks crazy!

My shipment should get here today 

Now will be the race to get one awarded for Hien!


----------



## David1970 (Dec 7, 2022)

WOW that purple one is out of this world.


----------



## monocotman (Dec 7, 2022)

My guess is that the purple one will have one very dark flower! Looking forward to seeing a photo of it in flower. Is it usual to see brachy seedlings with such dark pigmentation?


----------



## Hien (Dec 7, 2022)

A) Main volunteers who contacted Shane already:

1) Duck Slipper (Dan)--------------------------------------(1 flask)
2) Phred----------------------------------------------------(1 flask)
3) 4) 5) 6) DrLeslieEe, Dave Sorokowsky, Papheteer ----(4 flasks)
7) Tyrone Genade------------------------------------------(1 flask)
8) djthomp28 (Darlene)-----------------------------------(1 flask)
9) SlipperKing (Rick)---------------------------------------(1 flask)
10) orchid527 (Mike)---------------------------------------(1 flask)
11) Happypaphy7------------------------------------------(1 flask)
12) richgarrison--------------------------------------------(1 flask)
13) msummers---------------------------------------------(1 flask)
14) littlefrog (Rob)-----------------------------------------(1 flask)
15) Phragromel (Russ)-------------------------------------(1 flask)
16) Justin---------------------------------------------------(1 flask)
17) Jpaph---------------------------------------------------(1 flask)

B) Main volunteers who haven't responded yet

18) Michael Bonda---------------------------------(sent follow up pm)

C) Alternate volunteer growers list:

19) abax--------------------------------------------(sent follow up pm)


----------



## Hien (Dec 7, 2022)

1) Just talk with Mike today, and Mike confirmed that indeed it is no mistake, it is a purplish leaves, hopefully there are also others purplish plants in other volunteers' flasks . that would be wonderful news.
Still, I think we probably have dark color flowers with the majorities of the seedlings (even the green leaves ones) since the parent are with quite saturated color flowers and with green color on the top surface of the leaves.

2) both Duck Slipper & Happypaphy7 said their flasks are in poor shape from shipping, hopefully the rest of the flasks are in better shape (I did contact Shane to forward Happypaphy7 suggestion, however I afraid most flasks were probably on their ways to you already) , if Shane hadn't send your out yet, please ask him to devise a way to ship them with less damage .


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 7, 2022)

Mine arrived today but they are in poor shape after being tossed around in the container during the transit.
I don't think any are salvageable. 
Hien, could you ask Shane to insert some cushioning agent like shredded papers to fill any gap, so the mass of seedlings won't move around in the future shipping?
I have never had this happened to flasks from him since the agar is usually firmly stuck to the flask container surface. This one looks like the whole flask content was taken out of the original container and placed in a square plastic container with too much gap all around it.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 7, 2022)

Regarding the purple seedling, it appears dark brown on my screen with only the newly emerging top leaf dark green.
At first, I thought I was looking at a rotten seedling. lol 

By the way, dark leaves does not necessarily mean dark flowers. I've had some dark flowers (Maudiae type hybrids for example) on plants with light green leaves with not much purple pigments at all, not even on the underside of the leaves. 
I expect many of the seedlings with more or less "normal" leaves on this particular batch will have dark flowers like the parents.


----------



## Hien (Dec 7, 2022)

hi everyone,

Since Duck Slipper & Happypaphy7 both mentioned of their seedling damages , if anyone hasn't received your flask yet, please contact Shane and check if your flasks hasn't been sent out yet, and if he could still put something in the your flask to prevent seedling all jumble up during shipment.


----------



## littlefrog (Dec 7, 2022)

If anybody is worried, I would be happy to receive your flask and either hold it as is or compot them out and ship in the spring. I will be picking up flasks in person so no risk of transport damage.


----------



## Justin (Dec 8, 2022)

Mine arrived safely. Thank you Hien!


----------



## Hien (Dec 8, 2022)

Justin said:


> Mine arrived safely. Thank you Hien!


Wonderful news


----------



## TyroneGenade (Dec 8, 2022)

My flask arrived yesterday. The plants weren't in too bad a shape. One of the seedlings was brown and dead and there was some browning to leaves on others. I pulled these leaves off and gave a little spray with H2O2. Hoping for the best. 

A few of the seedlings were huge -- as large as the Paph niveum I have on my office windowsill which I'm told is a year off from flowering. Looks like Shane does good work.


----------



## Hien (Dec 8, 2022)

TyroneGenade said:


> My flask arrived yesterday. The plants weren't in too bad a shape. One of the seedlings was brown and dead and there was some browning to leaves on others. I pulled these leaves off and gave a little spray with H2O2. Hoping for the best.
> 
> A few of the seedlings were huge -- as large as the Paph niveum I have on my office windowsill which I'm told is a year off from flowering. Looks like Shane does good work.


Could you post a photo for us ? I would love to see how they look, thanks


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 8, 2022)

Dave has received the flasks and will repot today. Thanks again so much Hien!


----------



## TyroneGenade (Dec 9, 2022)

The moisture is the H2O2 spray. One pot is a mix of sphagnum and perlite and the other is calcined clay (Safety-Sorb) which is something of a fine grade LECA for semi-hydroponics. I was forced to deflask some seedlings prematurely a while back and decided to put them in the Safety-Sorb and they are growing. The calcined clay is an excellent ion exchange properties so the clay was soaked in some dilute K-lite and should provide some fertilizer. I have been using this very successfully in aquariums and growing Cryptocorynes:  .


----------



## phragomel (Dec 10, 2022)

In compots. All the larger ones had some damage. A few brown leaves, bruises.


----------



## Hien (Dec 10, 2022)

phragomel said:


> In compots. All the larger ones had some damage. A few brown leaves, bruises.
> View attachment 37286


Any bruises or breaks could be painted over with "Dragon Blood resin" , the wounds will dry with the dragon blood and will not provide any entry point to infection. After using many chemical products, I found "Dragon Blood" to be the most effective . More than once, a few drops of Dragon Blood stop the center rot, and much later , a new leaf would emerge through the dried up Dragon Blood as if nothing had happened previously .


----------



## Hien (Dec 10, 2022)

data of the plants (some of you may want these data):

Pod parent (seed parent): paph godefroyae 'DARKSIDE' from Popow
pollinate with godefroyae 'RED/BLACK' 05/25/2019 (fertile pod with germination).

Almost solid dark blood. Very round, flat, medium substance type
natural spread 8cm x 7 cm,
petal L4.5cm x W4.2cm,
dorsal L3.5cm x W4.5cm,
synsepal L3.0cm x W4.0cm,
pouch 2x2x3





Pollen parent :
paph godefroyae 'RED/BLACK' from Popow
reverse cross pollinate with godefroyae 'DARKSIDE' ( fail, probably due to flower age) measured when flower was already age somewhat, the true dimensions may be larger when fresh 

solid dark blood. Spreading horizontal shape, medium substance type
Natural spread: 9cm x 5.5 cm,
petal L4.8cm x W3.8cm,
dorsal L3.5cmx W4.3cm,
synsepal L3.0cm x W3.4cm,
pouch 2x2x3


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 11, 2022)

Hien said:


> data of the plants (some of you may want these data):
> 
> Pod parent (seed parent): paph godefroyae 'DARKSIDE' from Popow
> pollinate with godefroyae 'RED/BLACK' 05/25/2019 (fertile pod with germination).
> ...


I predict gorgeous black round flowers!!! Maybe a few may get the all black pouch. Wouldn’t that be something?


----------



## Hien (Dec 11, 2022)

Hi all, the flasks claiming process is effectively close at this point.
No flask left.
One sad note, I just check the collection and find out that unfortunately , the Pollen parent plant had perish (due to my not paying attention to the whole collection during the last year)
So there is a slight pressure for all of us to try to save as many of the children plants from this cross as possible, since the cross could not be replicated one more time.
However, not all hope is extinct , all of you can continue the breeding further using your sibling plants from this cross, or exchange pollens with others in the volunteer list in the future , and recreate the character of the pollen parent ( which had been passed on to your seedlings )


----------



## papheteer (Dec 12, 2022)

Seedling are looking good. Can’t wait to receive mine! Will do my very best to grow them!


----------

